

Note Hacking - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/joe_wolin/back-of-the-envelope-calculations
Note Hacking using a ChLCD Boogie Board
======
duck
I can buy a lot of notebooks for $40, but the real problem is the width of the
pen is too big, thus making detail sketch work impossible.

------
tyw
how do you trigger an erase anyway? is that eye-looking thing on the side a
button? is it possible to erase just a part of the "screen"? neat looking
device though for throwaway scratchings.

~~~
proee
Yeah you erase using that eye-looking button, which is a tactile membrane
switch. It's an all-or-nothing operation so that is a bit limiting.

